# Turning Smock



## Aderhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good wood turning smock that won't cost me an arm and a leg?  Something &lt;$35 preferably.


----------



## R2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Put a shirt on back to front![)]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 22, 2008)

A hospital gown. The kind that embarrasses your backside when you are in the hospital and walking down the hall while under the influence of pain killers.


----------



## rlharding (Feb 22, 2008)

My AAW was $25 at the Portland Symposium.


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmm I have to join the AAW first then, i'm 15 and i'd probably have my dad join as well, so does that mean we'd just get a family membership or what's the deal?


----------



## Tanner (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe I've seen Group Buys on turning smocks here.  I'm also in need of one.  I've been waiting to see another group buy.


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've run the last 3 group buys for smocks and would be willing to run another if there was enough interest.  In the past, I offered the option of personalization but that will not be an option this time becasue my wife will be in the hospital for a few months delivering our baby girl that is not due until June.  Yes 3 to 4 months of hospital bed rest.

If there is enough interest, you need to know that it usually takes 6 or so weeks for the smocks to arrive to me once the order is placed.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 22, 2008)

Andrew, Tim and others - I LOVE the smock I got from Eric.  IIRC, the price was $35...a pretty good bargain!


----------



## gerryr (Feb 22, 2008)

Lee Valley also sells them but I don't remember the price.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 22, 2008)

Another vote here for the smocks Eric had on his group buy. My wife stole mine so I had to get another.


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd be willing to wait, it's just my mother keeps complaining about the saw dust around the house so i want something that i can remove out in the garage, is lightweight and keeps the saw dust off.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 22, 2008)

There are always a lot of new guys joining this site.  I'm sure it has to be smock time again soon.  I'm in for one for sure.


----------



## RMB (Feb 22, 2008)

Excuse my ignerens, but wuts a turnin smock? Does it hold lathe chisels or something?
I have a leather apron from HF I bought a few years ago, I think around 10$. Used it when metalworking, I think its actually for welding, but it has pockets on the front that work for pliers, pencil, calipers, etc. And it looks a lot cooler than a hospital gown.[8D]


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.woodturner.org/products/logoprods/
Scroll down
Basically they keep the dust and chips from getting down the front of your shirt and they're made to be comfortable and light weight.


----------



## edman2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is a link to an old thread showing the ones we bought on the group buy last year. Scroll down and Randy has a photo of a tan one that Scott posted.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=24217&SearchTerms=smock


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 22, 2008)

See photo here.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=28387


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 22, 2008)

I would be interested in one too.


----------



## igran7 (Feb 22, 2008)

I also would be interested in one.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 22, 2008)

I love my smock also!  Got it from Eric during the last group buy - and he even got it shipped to Canada for very little cash!


----------



## DocStram (Feb 22, 2008)

I happen to have a smock from Lee Valley ... and I hate it. The zipper is the biggest pain in the butt. [}]


----------



## Tanner (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, those smocks look sweet!!!!  We have to do this again.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 23, 2008)

i would be interested also


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 23, 2008)

Group buy has been created/posted
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=33900


----------



## Daniel (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> I happen to have a smock from Lee Valley ... and I hate it. The zipper is the biggest pain in the butt. [}]


Al you and I must have gotten ours from the same batch. I also have the Lee Valley smock. here are some issues I would look for in selecting anouther one. ventilation. the smock is long sleeved with tight cuffs and the neck closes up to keep chips from getting down your shirt. it gets hot in there. so vents under the arms or in the back would be a big plus. I also have the zipper issue but it is loosening up with use. other than that it works great at keeping the dust where my wife prefers it, in the shop. She did look at it the other day and mentioned washing it. I told here I was just getting to where I was not embarrased by how new it looked. I'll let you know what kind of shape it is in when it gets out of the washer[B)]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 23, 2008)

I recommend a loose "V" neck t-shirt and for the ladies a plunge neck blouse.
Makes turning so interesting.

Mike


----------



## palmermethod (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RMB_
> 
> Excuse my ignerens, but wuts a turnin smock? Does it hold lathe chisels or something?
> I have a leather apron from HF I bought a few years ago, I think around 10$. Used it when metalworking, I think its actually for welding, but it has pockets on the front that work for pliers, pencil, calipers, etc. And it looks a lot cooler than a hospital gown.[8D]


Ditto.............
It doesn't have sleeves but I wear it inside out to avoid the pocket filling up with chips. And it is a good thing when fooling around carving something on your lap. Plus saw kickbacks. 

Whether sleeves are good or not is up to you. In my teen years I worked several years as a machinist and tool & die apprentice. I have seen what injuries loose clothing can do when caught in rotating parts. Of course that was way before OSHA. But I liked it.


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 23, 2008)

If there is another group buy, I would buy one.


----------



## palmermethod (Feb 23, 2008)

Take me to your leader. This is the HF leather apron. Now about $14.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94128


----------



## VisExp (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd be interested in getting a smock.


----------

